# Some wine and crackers to go with this cheese



## fist of fury (Apr 11, 2002)

This isn't m.a. related but humorous anyway. Warning watching this may lead to suicide.

http://www.hellonetwork.com/demo/toysclub/video.asp?speed=hook300


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 11, 2002)

Wear'd I leave that razor blade...


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 11, 2002)

EEEEEEEYYAAAHH!!!  GOD NO! NOT HIM! PLEASE NOOOOOO!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2002)

Damn you..... its gonna take weeks of therapy to get that image outta my head.

**whimper**   Mommy....its cold...so cold....make the bad mans gos aways..... **whimper**

:rofl:


----------



## Yari (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Damn you..... its gonna take weeks of therapy to get that image outta my head.
> 
> ...



group therapi anybody....please................ :rofl: 

/yari


----------



## old_sempai (Apr 12, 2002)

:cuss:

And to think I spent my whole allowance on Micheal Bolton & Barry Manilow records and then converted them to 8 track tapes.

:rofl: :cuss:


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 12, 2002)

Muhahahahaha! you shall all fall  before the might that is David Hasslehoff.

:armed:          :redeme: 






 :apv:


----------

